# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Listaus: vuonna 2016 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa

## jtm

Transdeville saapunut Linkkeri rekisterillä HTF-607. Oli HSL-tilaajaväreissä ja Transdevin tekstit mutta ei kylkinumeroa.

----------


## kalle.

> Transdeville saapunut Linkkeri rekisterillä HTF-607. Oli HSL-tilaajaväreissä ja Transdevin tekstit mutta ei kylkinumeroa.


Kyseessä on Kabus TC6-A4 vuodelta 2005, joten kyseessä ei suinkaan siten ole uusi vuonna 2016 käytöönotettu auto, vaikka kyseistä yksilöä onkin uusittu tekniikaltaan merkittävästi ja korikin on saanut ehostusta ulkoa ja sisältä.

----------


## jtm

> Kyseessä on Kabus TC6-A4 vuodelta 2005, joten kyseessä ei suinkaan siten ole uusi vuonna 2016 käytöönotettu auto, vaikka kyseistä yksilöä onkin uusittu tekniikaltaan merkittävästi ja korikin on saanut ehostusta ulkoa ja sisältä.


Ajattelin, että rekisteröidään uudelleen täysin ja olisi täysin uusi mutta kiitos tarkennuksesta!

----------


## KriZuu

Tuhannes Carrus Deltan valmistama auto on J.M. Eskelisen Lapin Linjojen ZKS-100, Volvo B11R 9700H UG.

Käyttöönotto 11.1.2016
YV3T2U822GA176008

----------


## Karosa

Veljekset Viitalalle tullut uusi 2-akselinen Volvo 9700H, YIO-239.

----------


## killerpop

> Veljekset Viitalalle tullut uusi 2-akselinen Volvo 9700H, YIO-239.


Tämä on YV3T2U822GA176123 / 1483-1. Alustana toki  B11R

----------


## KriZuu

Salon Tilausmatkat (ZKP-512), Setra S 517 HD

----------


## KriZuu

Dahl-Linjaliikenne #7 (SNJ-707) Volvo 9700H UG

----------


## killerpop

Antti Lauhamo AL-88 on WEB63241013271268, MB Tourismo RHD

E. Itkoselle UZA-627 Volvo 8900, rekisteröity ilmeisesti karkauspäivänä.

----------


## Karosa

Härmän Liikenteelle/Komia Liikenteelle on tullut uusi Volvo 8900LE, KNO-551.

Myös KNO-552 on rekisteröity samana päivänä ja on Volvo 8900LE.

----------


## KriZuu

Salon Tilausmatkat ZKP-505, Setra S 515 HD.

----------


## KriZuu

Pohjolan Matkan Volvoja (B11R 9700H):

72 JJT-870
80 JJT-871
155 LMH-816

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Pohjolan Matkalle lienee tullut myös uusi Scania OmniExpress 360. Kylkinumeroltaan se on 30 ja rekisteriltään ICZ-930. 
Se lähti tänään (15.3.2016) linjalla Joensuusta Vaasaan ja kiilsi uutuuttaan.

----------


## KriZuu

R. Uusisalolla uusi Volvo 9700H rekisterillä YIO-243.

----------


## Karosa

Liikenne O. Niemelä Volvo 9700H, SNJ-788

----------


## killerpop

Valkeakosken Liikenne #9 SNJ-839 YV3T2U829GA177625 1509-1

----------


## KriZuu

Savonlinjoilla uusi Scania OmniExpress 360 numerolla 458 (VXO-561).

----------


## Eppu

Lehtimäen Setrat (S515HD):
KSE-381 #46
KSE-382 #?
KSE-383 #?
KSE-384 #?
KSE-385 #?

Huomiona tässä, että näistä neljä viimeistä tsekattu A-Katsastuksen ajanvarauspalvelusta, ei täyttä varmuutta että ovat Lehtimäen mutta tietty suurella todennäköisyydellä...

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Reissu Ruodille uusi Scania Interlink, tuli ilman kilpiä äsken vastaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lehtimäen Setrat (S515HD):
> KSE-384 #?


Tämä on 99 kylkinumeroltaan.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Reissu Ruodille uusi Scania Interlink, tuli ilman kilpiä äsken vastaan.


Seuraavana päivänä (22.4.2016) sai kilvet KNU-772, kylkinumero on 13: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/26528235721
Scania K410 YS2K4X20001898460/Interlink HD tosiaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Seuraavana päivänä (22.4.2016) sai kilvet KNU-772, kylkinumero on 13: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/26528235721
> Scania K410 YS2K4X20001898460/Interlink HD tosiaan.


Saitkos trafituksella auton mittatietoja, pituus, akseliväli...?

----------


## Karosa

VS-Bussipalvelut #95, Volvo B8RLE 8900LE = GLP-273.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Saitkos trafituksella auton mittatietoja, pituus, akseliväli...?


Käyttämälläni tekstaripalvelulla en ikävä kyllä saanut. :-(

----------


## Karosa

> VS-Bussipalvelut #95, Volvo B8RLE 8900LE = GLP-273.


Myös GLP-271, GLP-272, GLP-274 ovat Volvo B8RLE 8900LE:itä, kenen tai millä numerolla ne ovat, ei ole tietoa.

Onko lista tulossa milloin?

----------


## KriZuu

> Myös GLP-271, GLP-272, GLP-274 ovat Volvo B8RLE 8900LE:itä, kenen tai millä numerolla ne ovat, ei ole tietoa.


GLP-271 = Nyholm/V-S Bussipalvelut #52
GLP-272 = Turun Citybus/V-S Bussipalvelut #241
GLP-274 = Muurinen/V-S Bussipalvelut #126

Lisäksi Turun Volvo 8900LE -telit ovat seuraavat:

NJZ-662 = Nyholm/V-S Bussipalvelut #53
NJZ-663 = Muurinen/V-S Bussipalvelut #127
NJZ-664 = Jalobus/V-S Bussipalvelut #96
NJZ-665 = Turun Citybus/V-S Bussipalvelut #3

----------


## Karosa

Julia Lines, Mercedes-Benz Tourismo = VXZ-419

----------


## bussifriikki

Korsisaari, SOR LH 10.5
KNO-546, TK9L1XXEMG2SL5290

----------


## Rehtori

> Korsisaari, SOR LH 10.5
> KNO-546, TK9L1XXEMG2SL5290


Onko SOR laatuluokaltaan kehitysmaabussi vai länsitekele? Ainakin hemmetin ruma kapistus.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onko SOR laatuluokaltaan kehitysmaabussi vai länsitekele? Ainakin hemmetin ruma kapistus.


Tsekkiläinen bussi, eikä tosiaan mikään kaunokki.

----------


## Eppu

> Korsisaari, SOR LH 10.5
> KNO-546, TK9L1XXEMG2SL5290


Rekkarista vois päätellä että tuosta tulee #46. Vaan pianhan tuo nähdään. Valitettavan mielenkiinnottomampaan suuntaan tosin menee ko. firman kalustohankinnat.

----------


## helleh

> Rekkarista vois päätellä että tuosta tulee #46. Vaan pianhan tuo nähdään. Valitettavan mielenkiinnottomampaan suuntaan tosin menee ko. firman kalustohankinnat.


Eikös tällanen SOR nyt nimenomaan ole mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu. Mielestäni melko ensimmäisiä Suomessa.

----------


## Rehtori

> Eikös tällanen SOR nyt nimenomaan ole mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu. Mielestäni melko ensimmäisiä Suomessa.


Muistelen että Onnibussin Jyväskylän voiton jälkeen spekuloitiin heidän käyneen neuvottelemassa SOR:en hankinnasta. Saattaa olla ihan bullshittiakin.

----------


## Eppu

> Muistelen että Onnibussin Jyväskylän voiton jälkeen spekuloitiin heidän käyneen neuvottelemassa SOR:en hankinnasta. Saattaa olla ihan bullshittiakin.


Mielestäni kyse oli kuitenkin Temsa Safari -mallisista autoista, kaiketi...

----------


## kiitokurre

> Eikös tällanen SOR nyt nimenomaan ole mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu. Mielestäni melko ensimmäisiä Suomessa.


Kutilan liikenteen #11 tosin lyhyempänä LH 9.5 mallina 
http://kalusto.arktisetbussit.com/ko...p?haku=GKJ-111

----------


## Melamies

Onko 2016 listaus jo jossakin?

----------


## Karosa

Savonlinja #459, Scania OmniExpress 360 = VXO-565

----------


## killerpop

Länsilinjat
#113 RSL-313 VDL Citea LLE120
#114 RSH-314 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2
#115 RSH-315 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2
#116 RSH-316 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2
#117 RSH-317 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2
#118 RSH-318 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2
#119 RSH-319 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2

Liikenteeseen odotettavissa 6.6. alkaen

----------


## Karosa

Anjalankosken Linja, Setra S515HD, XNO-929

----------


## tomppa.bx

Tänään Kehä III:lla Nobinan uusi Citaro kylkinumerolla 1005 tai 1006, vielä ilman kilpiä.

----------


## Karosa

Tampereella esitteillä ollut VDL Citea LLE-120 on ENB-462. 

Onkohan sama, jonka Soisalo hommasi?

----------


## IMF

Tilausliikenne V-H Tuoviselle tullut uusi Volvo, ainakin firman facebook-sivusto antaisi viitteitä tähän suuntaan.

----------


## Lasse

> Tilausliikenne V-H Tuoviselle tullut uusi Volvo, ainakin firman facebook-sivusto antaisi viitteitä tähän suuntaan.


Mikäli tarkoitat sisäkuvaa punaisilla penkeillä varustetusta Volvosta, ovat penkit vanhaa mallia joka viittaisi käytettyyn.

----------


## killerpop

> Tilausliikenne V-H Tuoviselle tullut uusi Volvo, ainakin firman facebook-sivusto antaisi viitteitä tähän suuntaan.


VXY-183 on kesältä 2012

----------


## kuukanko

SNJ-749 on tänään käyttöönotettu Van Hool TDX27 Astromega. Omistajasta ei ole tietoa, arvaus kylläkin  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> SNJ-749 on tänään käyttöönotettu Van Hool TDX27 Astromega. Omistajasta ei ole tietoa, arvaus kylläkin


Tämä saapui juuri Kamppiin OnniBus.com:n F3C:llä. Kylkinumero on F349. Istuimet näyttivät olevan uutta mallia.

----------


## Karosa

Vuorelalla todella lyhyt 9700H, EOA-311

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Vuorelalla todella lyhyt 9700H, EOA-311


Bongasin saman auton takaviistosta eilen Kustaa Vaasan tiellä, sen näin, että takaovi oli ja kylkinumero 5.
16400-tekstarilla sain alustanumeron YV3T7U524GA176856, käyttöönottopäivän 21.3.2016, paikkaluvun 40+kuski ja iskutilavuuden 7698 ccm: tämä on siis Volvo B8R.

----------


## Karosa

Oravaisten Liikenteen uusi teli-Interlink on KNU-827.

----------


## Karosa

Tampereella esitteillä ollut Volvo 9700H on LNM-528, ja on Pohjolan Matkalla.

----------


## KriZuu

Pohjolan Liikenne:

#952 RSA-997 VDL Citea LLE-127
#954 RSA-999 VDL Citea LLE-127
#955 MMN-100 VDL Citea LLE-127
#956 MMN-101 VDL Citea LLE-127

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Pohjolan Liikenne:
> 
> #952 RSA-997 VDL Citea LLE-127
> #954 RSA-999 VDL Citea LLE-127
> #955 MMN-100 VDL Citea LLE-127
> #956 MMN-101 VDL Citea LLE-127


Tulevatko länsimetron liityntäliikenteeseen?

----------


## Karosa

> Tulevatko länsimetron liityntäliikenteeseen?


Kotkaan menevät.

#949, RSA-994 = XNL405E100B005377
#950, RSA-995 = XNL405E100B005378
#951, RSA-996 = XNL405E100B005379
#952, RSA-997 = XNL405E100B005380
#953, RSA-998 = XNL405E100B005381
#954, RSA-999 = XNL405E100B005382
#955, MMN-100 = XNL405E100B005383
#956, MMN-101 = XNL405E100B005384
#957, MMN-102 = XNL405E100B005385
#958, MMN-103 = XNL405E100B005386
#959, MMN-104 = XNL405E100B005387

----------


## killerpop

Pileus #352 SNJ-652 = YE2X27SD368D56082

Ja onhan tästä listaus jo saatavissa, tosin varmaan hetken vie ajantasaistaminen, kun korjausvelkaakin on http://jlf.fi/article/125-rekisteroi...suomessa-2016/

----------


## Karosa

> Kotkaan menevät.


#960, MMN-105 = XNL405E100B005388
#961, MMN-106 = XNL405E100B005389

----------


## bussifriikki

Tänään bongasin seiskatiellä Kotkan suuntaan menossa yhden HSL-väritetyn sekä useita PL-värisiä Citeoita 000-kilvillä. PL-väritetyissä valkoiset linjanäytöt.

----------


## kuukanko

Vielä teippaamaton kokopunainen Astromega SNJ-658 oli lähdössä tänä aamuna 8.30 Kampista OnniBus.com:n F2:na Poriin.

----------


## Lasse

Oy Kaj Forsblom Ab 7 UZA-689 Volvo 9500

----------


## Sakke100

Scania Interlink, Savonlinja #460 rekisteri on FMH-751.

----------


## Karosa

Uusi kokovalkoinen 13-metrinen Linkker 13LE = MMM-707.

----------


## Karosa

Kaj Forsblom 6, Volvo 9700HD-teli = OVB-516

----------


## KriZuu

Strömma Finland IMR-640, Volvo B__ Unvi Urbis DD.

----------


## KriZuu

Finavia B45 (GLT-166), Scania Citywide LE

----------


## tomppa.bx

Nobina #993, MMN-115, VDL Citea 2-akselinen (LLE127 ?)
Nobina #995, MMN-113, VDL Citea 2-akselinen (LLE127 ?)

----------


## KriZuu

> Nobina #993, MMN-115, VDL Citea 2-akselinen (LLE127 ?)
> Nobina #995, MMN-113, VDL Citea 2-akselinen (LLE127 ?)


Nämä kuten myös MMN-111, -114, -116, -117 ja -118 ovat LLE-120.

----------


## KriZuu

Länsilinjat #120 (GLM-120) Volvo B8R LE 8900LE
Länsilinjat #121 (GLM-121) Volvo B8R LE 8900LE
Länsilinjat #122 (GLM-122) Volvo B8R LE 8900LE
Länsilinjat #123 (GLM-123) Volvo B8R LE 8900LE
Länsilinjat #124 (GLM-124) Volvo B8R LE 8900LE
Länsilinjat #125 (GLM-125) Volvo B8R LE 8900LE
Länsilinjat #126 (SNJ-826) Volvo B8R LE 8900LE
Länsilinjat #127 (SNJ-827) Volvo B8R LE 8900LE
Länsilinjat #128 (SNJ-828) Volvo B8R LE 8900LE
Länsilinjat #129 (SNJ-829) Volvo B8R LE 8900LE

Pohjolan Liikenne #259 (IMR-668) VDL Citea XLE-145/310
Pohjolan Liikenne #266 (IMR-661) VDL Citea XLE-145/310

----------


## Eppu

Korsisaaren linjan 224 kalusto rekisteröity eilen 10.8.

RSL-850 #20
RSL-851 #21
RSL-852 #22
RSL-854 #24
RSL-855 #25

Nämä siis Iveco Crossway.

----------


## killerpop

TKL #54 SNS-409 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2
TKL #56 SNS-411 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2

----------


## karvinen

> TKL #54 SNS-409 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2
> TKL #56 SNS-411 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2


Jatketaan vielä tämä mukaan.

TKL #55 SNS-410 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2

----------


## antsa

Nobina 998 NKI-481 ja 999 NKI-482 Omniexpress 320 Scania k280 telejä.

----------


## KriZuu

> Jatketaan vielä tämä mukaan.
> 
> TKL #55 SNS-410 Volvo 8908RLE 6x2


Myös TKL #57 (SNS-412) on telivolvo.

----------


## tomppa.bx

Pohjolan Liikenne #255 (IMR-669) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #257 (IMR-655) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #268 (IMR-673) VDL Citea XLE-145

Nämä PL:t ovat jo listauksessa pelkällä rekkarilla.

Nobina Finland #1022 (SNO-422) MB Citaro
Nobina Finland #1023 (SNO-423) MB Citaro
Nobina Finland #1033 (SNO-433) MB Citaro
Nobina Finland #1034 (SNO-434) MB Citaro

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:19 ----------




> Nämä kuten myös MMN-111, -114, -116, -117 ja -118 ovat LLE-120.


MMN-111 = NOF #996

----------


## Karosa

Matka Veijalaisen Setra 517HD (teli) = MMM-462.

----------


## tomppa.bx

> Pohjolan Liikenne #255 (IMR-669) VDL Citea XLE-145
> Pohjolan Liikenne #257 (IMR-655) VDL Citea XLE-145
> Pohjolan Liikenne #268 (IMR-673) VDL Citea XLE-145
> 
> Nämä PL:t ovat jo listauksessa pelkällä rekkarilla.
> 
> Nobina Finland #1022 (SNO-422) MB Citaro
> Nobina Finland #1023 (SNO-423) MB Citaro
> Nobina Finland #1033 (SNO-433) MB Citaro
> ...



Nobina Finland #997 (MMN-118) VDL Citea LLE-120
Nobina Finland #1037 (SNO-437) MB Citaro

----------


## KriZuu

Jalobus #97 (NJZ-739) Volvo B8R LE 6x2 8900LE
Linjaliikenne Muurinen #104 (NJZ-736) Volvo B8R LE 6x2 8900LE
Linjaliikenne Muurinen #106 (NJZ-737) Volvo B8R LE 6x2 8900LE
Linjaliikenne Nyholm #56 (NJZ-738) Volvo B8R LE 6x2 8900LE

Nobina Finland #991 (MMN-117) VDL Citea LLE-120
Nobina Finland #992 (MMN-116) VDL Citea LLE-120
Nobina Finland #994 (MMN-114) VDL Citea LLE-120
Nobina Finland #1000 (SNO-400) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1001 (SNO-401) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1002 (SNO-402) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1003 (SNO-403) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1004 (SNO-404) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1005 (SNO-405) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1006 (SNO-406) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1007 (SNO-407) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1008 (SNO-408) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1009 (SNO-409) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1010 (SNO-410) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1012 (SNO-412) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1013 (SNO-413) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1014 (SNO-414) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1015 (SNO-415) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1016 (SNO-416) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1017 (SNO-417) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1018 (SNO-418) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1019 (SNO-419) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1020 (SNO-420) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1021 (SNO-421) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1024 (SNO-424) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1025 (SNO-425) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1026 (SNO-426) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1027 (SNO-427) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1028 (SNO-428) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1029 (SNO-429) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1030 (SNO-430) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1031 (SNO-431) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1032 (SNO-432) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1035 (SNO-435) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1036 (SNO-436) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1038 (SNO-438) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1039 (SNO-439) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1057 (SNO-441) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ

Pohjolan Liikenne #254 (IMR-649) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #258 (IMR-656) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #260 (IMR-671) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #262 (IMR-657) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #263 (IMR-658) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #265 (IMR-672) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #267 (IMR-663) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #270 (IMR-667) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #271 (IMR-674) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #273 (IMR-677) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #275 (IMR-678) VDL Citea XLE-145
Pohjolan Liikenne #678 (IMR-679) Solaris Urbino 15 LE
Pohjolan Liikenne #679 (IMR-680) Solaris Urbino 15 LE
Pohjolan Liikenne #680 (IMR-681) Solaris Urbino 15 LE
Pohjolan Liikenne #681 (IMR-682) Solaris Urbino 15 LE
Pohjolan Liikenne #682 (IMR-683) Solaris Urbino 15 LE
Pohjolan Liikenne #683 (IMR-684) Solaris Urbino 15 LE
Pohjolan Liikenne #684 (IMR-685) Solaris Urbino 15 LE
Pohjolan Liikenne #685 (IMR-687) Solaris Urbino 15 LE
Pohjolan Liikenne #686 (IMR-686) Solaris Urbino 15 LE
Pohjolan Liikenne #687 (IMR-688) Solaris Urbino 15 LE

Tammelundin Liikenne #47 (KNR-680) VDL Citea LLE-120
Tammelundin Liikenne #48 (KNR-681) VDL Citea LLE-120
Tammelundin Liikenne #49 (KNR-682) VDL Citea LLE-120
Tammelundin Liikenne #50 (KNR-683) VDL Citea LLE-120
Tammelundin Liikenne #51 (KNR-684) VDL Citea LLE-127
Tammelundin Liikenne #52 (KNR-685) VDL Citea LLE-127
Tammelundin Liikenne #53 (KNR-686) VDL Citea LLE-127
Tammelundin Liikenne #54 (KNR-687) VDL Citea LLE-127
Tammelundin Liikenne #55 (KNR-688) VDL Citea LLE-127
Tammelundin Liikenne #56 (KNR-689) VDL Citea LLE-127
Tammelundin Liikenne #57 (KNR-690) VDL Citea LLE-127
Tammelundin Liikenne #58 (KNR-691) VDL Citea LLE-127
Tammelundin Liikenne #59 (KNR-692) VDL Citea LLE-127

----------


## KriZuu

Työtehoseuran kuusi uutta MB Tourismoa kantavat kilpiä VZB-612 - VZB-617.

----------


## Karosa

Pohjolan Liikenne #274 (KNR-709) VDL Citea XLE-145

----------


## tomppa.bx

Citarosarjaan vielä: Nobina Finland #1056 (SNO-440) Mercedes-Benz O530 Citaro LE MÜ

----------


## KriZuu

Savonlinja #461 (IMR-691) Iveco Crossway

Myös IMR-692 on uusi Iveco Crosswaay, mutta omistajasta ei ole tietoa.

----------


## KriZuu

Jalobus #98 (CKC-346) Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE
Turun Citybus #7 (CKC-376) Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE

----------


## K113

> Myös IMR-692 on uusi Iveco Crosswaay, mutta omistajasta ei ole tietoa.


IMR-692 on Savonlinja #462.

----------


## antsa

Istravel/Haldin 67 OVB-567  Volvo 9700h ug volvo b11r rekisteröity viime viikolla.

----------


## Karosa

Åbergin Linja #1, Volvo B11R 9700H UG = VZC-692.

----------


## Karosa

TTS Koulutuksen uudet Solaris Urbino 12 LE:T ovat ZLH-370 ja ZLH-371.

----------


## KriZuu

Turun Kaupunkiliikenne #35 (XNV-835) Linkker 13LE

----------


## Karosa

> TTS Koulutuksen uudet Solaris Urbino 12 LE:T ovat ZLH-370 ja ZLH-371.


Korjaan, ovat Varian.

----------


## Karosa

Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1611, Linkker 13LE = ZKR-364.

----------


## bernemi

> Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1611, Linkker 13LE = ZKR-364.


Onko tämä niitä Linkkereitä jotka tulevat h23:llle?

----------


## Tuomas

> Helsingin Bussiliikenne #1611, Linkker 13LE = ZKR-364.





> Onko tämä niitä Linkkereitä jotka tulevat h23:llle?


Kyllä, juuri niitä. Invalidisäätiön lataustolppa näyttää päällisin puolin valmiilta, vaikka muutama päivä sitten sen ympärillä oli vielä työmaa-aitoja. Meneehän tässä kuitenkin vielä aikaa Linkkereitä varustellessa ja henkilöstöä kouluttaessa, eli varmaa liikenteen aloituspäivää en vielä osaa sanoa.

Sieltä ne mun työkalut tulevat.  :Smile:

----------


## antsa

Linjaliikenne V.Nyholm Volvo B11R/6x2 9700HD UG CKL-121.

----------


## Melamies

> Meneehän tässä kuitenkin vielä aikaa Linkkereitä varustellessa ja henkilöstöä kouluttaessa, eli varmaa liikenteen aloituspäivää en vielä osaa sanoa.
> 
> Sieltä ne mun työkalut tulevat.


Oletko jo päässyt tarkistamaan Linkkerin moottorin sijainnin? Uuden TM:n erikoisnumeron mukaan moottori on taka-akselin etupuolella, kuten vastaavan dieselversion vaihteisto.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Uuden TM:n erikoisnumeron mukaan (Linkkerin) moottori on taka-akselin etupuolella, kuten vastaavan dieselversion vaihteisto.


Olen käynyt läpi kyseisen artikkelin ja tämä kohta sai minutkin mietteliääksi. Turun kaupungin tekemän Linkker-videon (kohta 0:42 - 0:46) perusteella sanoisin, että ajomoottori sijaitsisi kuitenkin takaylityksen puolella, jossa toki vastaavissa Kabusseissakin moottori voimansiirtoineen oli ja on.

----------


## Tuomas

Minulla ei ole tietoa moottorin sijoituksesta, koska en ole päässyt yhtään Linkkeriä niin läheisesti tutkimaan.

Tekniikan maailman artikkelissa pisti miettimään, että onko Kabuseissa tosiaan vaihteisto sijoitettu taka-akselin etupuolelle. Onhan kirjaimellisesti mutkikkaita voimansiirtolinjoja kyllä ollut käytössä, mutta tällaisesta 180 asteen käännöksestä en ole koskaan kuullut.

----------


## Karosa

> Meneehän tässä kuitenkin vielä aikaa Linkkereitä varustellessa j


Tuo 1611 seisoi Transdevin pihalla Suomenojalla hyvinkin linjavalmiina, nähtäneekö ensin e11:llä?

----------


## Pera

Pohjolan Liikenne #277 (KNR-718) VDL Citea XLE-145

----------


## Karosa

Väinö Paunu, Scania Interlink HD = VYU-652.

----------


## Rehtori

> Väinö Paunu, Scania Interlink HD = VYU-652.


Trafilta:
Käyttöönotto 24.10.2016
Omistaja Scania Suomi Oy
Haltija Väinö Paunu Oy
YS2K4X20001898454

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Oho!  :Shocked:  Ihmeitä tapahtuu.

----------


## Melamies

> Oho!  Ihmeitä tapahtuu.


Paunulla taisi olla suurempi hyppy pv-busseissaan mahureista tuuppareihin kuin Volvosta Scaniaan. Tosin ei kai yksi Scania vielä kerro muusta kuin kokeilusta, Scaniahan lupaa varsin alhaista polttoaineenkulututusta.

----------


## deepthroat

Tiedä sitten, mutta olen ollut kuulevinani Paunun suunnasta, että varsinkin nuo B8R alustaiset Volvot eivät ole kauheammin ihastuttaneet ; Nissan-dieselin hevoset ovat pikavuorokäytössä varsin laiskoja ja polttoaineen kulutuskin lienee oletettua korkeampi rajoitinta vasten ajaessa pikavuoroissa.

----------


## Melamies

> Tiedä sitten, mutta olen ollut kuulevinani Paunun suunnasta, että varsinkin nuo B8R alustaiset Volvot eivät ole kauheammin ihastuttaneet ; Nissan-dieselin hevoset ovat pikavuorokäytössä varsin laiskoja ja polttoaineen kulutuskin lienee oletettua korkeampi rajoitinta vasten ajaessa pikavuoroissa.


Eli Scanian kokeilemiselle on heillä tarvetta.

----------


## kalle.

> Nissan-dieselin hevoset.


En tiedä sotketko nyt asian tarkoituksella vai tahatta. Kuitenkaan Nissanilla ei ole mitään tekemistä asian kanssa. Tehdas on ollut UD jo vuodesta 2010 lähtien, jolloin ei ainuttakaan D8K moottoria ollut Suomea lähelläkään. Tuo UD on taas Volvo-konsernin osa ihan täysverisesti. Eli Volvon omasta moottorista kyse. Vähän kuten Paccarin moottori on Paccar, vaikka se kuinka onkin valmisettu DAF:lla.

----------


## K113

Savonlinja #464 (IMR-708) Iveco Crossway

IMR-709 on samana päivänä rekisteröity Iveco Crossway, mutta omistajasta ei ole tietoa.

----------


## J_J

> Tiedä sitten, mutta olen ollut kuulevinani Paunun suunnasta, että varsinkin nuo B8R alustaiset Volvot eivät ole kauheammin ihastuttaneet ; Nissan-dieselin hevoset ovat pikavuorokäytössä varsin laiskoja ja polttoaineen kulutuskin lienee oletettua korkeampi rajoitinta vasten ajaessa pikavuoroissa.


Saattaisi olla tarvetta puhdistaa vaikut korvista... Pikavuoroissa noiden B8R:ien kulutus liikkuu haarukassa 23-24 litraa satasella keskimäärin. Oikeasti yrittämällä ja toisenlaisella kesäajan rengastuksella tuosta olisi pudotettavissa varmasti n. 2 litraa pois. Jos tuo on "oletettua korkeampi" kulutus 3,6 metriä korkeille ja 13,5 metriä pitkille autoille, joiden ajoprofiili on käytännössä "mennään mitä keretään", niin hyvä juttu. 

Autoilla ehtii etenkin ei-vuoristoisissa olosuhteissa aivan hyvin eikä aikataulusta tarvitse kalustosta johtuen olla myöhässä. Näkisin, että ne ei-niin-pidetyt ominaisuudet liittyy lähinnä jäykkään etuakseliin ja sen mukanaan tuomaan erillisjousitettuja autoja herkempään kallisteluun ja huonompaan ajotuntumaan/ajettavuuteen.

----------


## Karosa

Turun Kaupunkiliikenne #36, Linkker 13LE = XNV-836.

----------


## K113

IMR-709 (Iveco Crossway) on Savonlinja #465.

----------


## killerpop

Valkeakosken Liikenne #5 SNS-485 YV3T2U827HA181738 1546-1 on 13,46m pitkä B11R/9700S

----------


## antsa

Pohjolan Matka 25 XNX-575 Volvo B11R/6x2 9700HD UG.

----------


## KriZuu

Kaksi uutta MB Intouroa rekisteröity 23.11. Rautaveden Liikenteelle: EOC-252 ja EOC-253.

----------


## antti

Ehkä rimaa hipoen väärässä paikassa tämä kysymys, mutta kaksi uutta Intouroa Rautaveden Liikenteelle, tarkoittaa varmaan firman voittaneen
vähän isomman kilpailukohteen, onko kenelläkään parmpaa tietoa ?

----------


## killerpop

> Ehkä rimaa hipoen väärässä paikassa tämä kysymys, mutta kaksi uutta Intouroa Rautaveden Liikenteelle, tarkoittaa varmaan firman voittaneen
> vähän isomman kilpailukohteen, onko kenelläkään parmpaa tietoa ?


Eikun ottivat Satakunnan Liikenteen vanhoja Siso-vuoroja reittiliikenteeksi. Toki PIRELYn kilpailuttamaaki liikennettä voittivat ja menettivät.

----------


## Karosa

Liikenne Seppälä #8, Volvo B11R 9700H UG = CKC-358

----------


## Tuomas

HelBin Linkkerit:

1611 = ZKR-364 (YK92LE131GA016002)
1612 = XNV-303 (YK92LE131GA016005)

----------


## bernemi

> HelBin Linkkerit:
> 
> 1611 = ZKR-364 (YK92LE131GA016002)
> 1612 = XNV-303 (YK92LE131GA016005)


Milloin Nämä alkavat liikennöidä h23:lla?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Milloin nämä alkavat liikennöidä h23:lla?


Kysymykseesi en osaa vastata, mutta tänään näistä kahdesta ainakin HelB #1611 liikkui tilausajossa Helsingin Kaivokadulla. *Kuva*​

----------


## Tuomas

Linkkereiden linjalle pääsystä olen kuullut sellaisen arvion kuin tammikuussa 2017.

----------


## killerpop

> Linkkereiden linjalle pääsystä olen kuullut sellaisen arvion kuin tammikuussa 2017.


Eipä Tampereenkaan arvioitu aikataulu pitänyt paikkaansa, kaupallisiin ajoihinhan piti päästä marraskuussa 2016, mutta kun tuo Pyynikintorin lataamo rakennettiin pieleen, niin siitä tuli muutaman viikon turha viivästys. Mutta ehkä joulukuussa sitten vihdoin...

Ja ainakin eilen vielä koekäytössä ollut Solaris oli vielä tuttuun tapaan KOE-kilvissä. Eli ei rekisteröity.

----------


## Tuomas

> Eipä Tampereenkaan arvioitu aikataulu pitänyt paikkaansa, kaupallisiin ajoihinhan piti päästä marraskuussa 2016, mutta kun tuo Pyynikintorin lataamo rakennettiin pieleen, niin siitä tuli muutaman viikon turha viivästys. Mutta ehkä joulukuussa sitten vihdoin...


No, en ole pysynyt laskuissa perässä, kuinka mones kuulemani arvio tuo tammikuu on. Ehkä joskus, ja uskon kun omin silmin näen.

----------


## killerpop

Trafin avoimesta datasta löytyi tällainen noteeramaton yksilö:



> M3	2016-08-31	42	2	20160831	51	13463	19000	18000	12350	2550	3607	2	7698	263	6	true	false	Volvo	9500 Yksikerroksinen (CA) 2ov 7698cm3 A		9500	7	2	694		2607	111		5060053


Eli Riihimäellä olisi kirjoilla, ensirekisteröinti ja käyttöönotto elokuun viimeisenä päivänä. Koko kylässä on toinen M3-kokoluokan auto kirjoilla ja se on Tilausliikenne Piirosen MAN  sinnekö tämäki vai joku ihan muu osoite?

----------


## kalle.

```
TKL	Rek.    Merkki	Malli	                K.ottoPvm  
13	OVC-413	Solaris	new Urbino 12 Electric	15.12.2016
14	OVC-414	Solaris	new Urbino 12 Electric	15.12.2016
15	OVC-415	Solaris	new Urbino 12 Electric	15.12.2016
16	OVC-416	Solaris	new Urbino 12 Electric	15.12.2016
```

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ```
> TKL    Rek.    Merkki    Malli                    K.ottoPvm  
> 13    OVC-413    Solaris    new Urbino 12 Electric    15.12.2016
> 14    OVC-414    Solaris    new Urbino 12 Electric    15.12.2016
> 15    OVC-415    Solaris    new Urbino 12 Electric    15.12.2016
> 16    OVC-416    Solaris    new Urbino 12 Electric    15.12.2016
> ```


Upea rekisteröinti ja mukavat kilvet (minä sain oman OVC:ni kilpiin päivälleen puoli vuotta tuota aikaisemmin  eli 15.6.  :Wink:  )

Maamme ajoneuvovahvuuteen ei ole tullut kokonaan sähköllä kulkevia busseja vuoden 2016 vastaavaa määrää vuosikymmeniin. Tänä vuonna Turkuun on tullut pari Linkkeriä ja HSL-alueelle jokunen Linkker yllä kerrottujen tamperelais-Solaristen lisäksi. Näissä lukemissa ei ole mukana Espoossa liikkuneet dieselbusseista konvertoidut HTF-kilpiset Kabus-Linkkerit.

----------


## Karosa

TTS Koulutus, Setra S 418 LE = YJJ-560.

Komea ilmestys tuo Setran telikaturi. :P

----------


## KriZuu

Savonlinjan uudet Scania Interlink HD -telit:

GMK-931
GMK-932
GMK-933
GMK-934
GMK-935
XNT-974
XNT-975
XNT-976
XNT-977
XNT-978

Trafi kertoo moottorin tehoksi 302 kW, joka täsmää K410-alustan kanssa.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Liikenne O. Niemelälle näyttää tulleen uusi Volvo 9700H UG.  :Smile:  Rekisteri on YJE-156 ja kylkinumeroksi tuli 6. Kuva löytyy Niemelän Instagram-tililtä. https://www.instagram.com/p/BOFENaMAXgA/

Savonlinjan ja jonkun toisen Instagram-tileillä on kuvia Savonlinjan uusista Scania Interlinkeistä. Sen verran sain kuvista selvää, että kylkinumeron 482 rekisteri on GMK-933. https://www.instagram.com/p/BOFPtgBD...sport_pics_fin

----------


## Tenava

> Savonlinjan uudet Scania Interlink HD -telit:
> 
> GMK-931
> GMK-932
> GMK-933
> GMK-934
> GMK-935
> XNT-974
> XNT-975
> ...


Kuka on omistaja ja Haltiat ?

----------


## Karosa

> Kuka on omistaja ja Haltiat ?


Luultavasti ne omistaa jokin pankki ja Savonlinja on haltija.

----------


## antti

Savonlinjan kohdalla autot on useimmiten ostettu omalla rahalla, esimerkiksi myyty metsää (konsernin pääkonttorissa on oma metsäosasto!)

----------


## Tenava

> Savonlinjan kohdalla autot on useimmiten ostettu omalla rahalla, esimerkiksi myyty metsää (konsernin pääkonttorissa on oma metsäosasto!)


Mutta nyt ei rahaa käytetty näihin nyt omistaja Danske Finance Oy Leasing Haltiat Savonlinja,Linja-Karjala,Autolinjat,Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne ja SL-Autoyhtymä

----------


## Karosa

Porin Linjoille tullut Scania Interlink HD rekisteritunnuksella GMK-930.

----------


## Karosa

Turkuun uusia Volvoja:
Savonlinja #485, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = ZLA-861
Savonlinja #486, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = ZLA-862
Savonlinja #490, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = ZLA-863
Savonlinja #491, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = ZLA-864
Savonlinja #492, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = ZLA-865
Savonlinja #493, Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE = ZLA-866

----------


## killerpop

Savonlinja #477 XNT-476 K410IB6x2*4 YS2K6X20001900615 YK900L360G0008906

Ekaa päivää linjalla, ei Kuopioon, ei liiemmin Joensuuhunkaan vaan Jyväskylään. Tämä auto sijoitettu siis Turun päähän.

----------


## antsa

Nuo Savonlinjan Interlinkit ovat : 474 XNT-974, 475 XNT-975, 477 XNT-976, 478 XNT-977, 479 GMK-931, 480 XNT-978, 481 GMK-932, 482 GMK-933 , 483 GMK-934 ja 484 GMK-935.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Savonlinja 482/GMK-933 näyttäisi olevan YS2K6X20001900619 ja YK900L360G0008911.

----------


## Karosa

Transdev #3009, Linkker 13 LE = XNV-309.

----------


## KriZuu

Nobina Finland #1051 (YJJ-613), Mercedes-Benz Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1052 (YJJ-614), Mercedes-Benz Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1053 (YJJ-615), Mercedes-Benz Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1054 (YJJ-616), Mercedes-Benz Citaro LE MÜ
Nobina Finland #1055 (YJJ-617), Mercedes-Benz Citaro LE MÜ

----------


## Eppu

Listaukseen lisättäköön:
Hyvinkään Liikenne #4 XNT-985 Scania K320 UB OmniExpress 320LE.
Alusta 1900550
Kori 82116

----------


## eemeli113

Vaasan Kaupungin autoja, liikennöitsijänä Vaasan Paikallisliikenne. Käyttöönotto kaikilla autoilla 29.12.2016.

Scania K280UB 6x2 LB CNG / Scania Citywide LE
A1 EOK-168 (YS2K6X20001901074, Slupsk 419436)
A2 EOK-169 (YS2K6X20001901105, Slupsk 419437)

Scania K280UB 4x2 LB CNG / Scania Citywide LE
  A3 EOK-170 (YS2K6X20001901713, Slupsk 419426)
  A4 EOK-171 (YS2K6X20001901707, Slupsk 419427)
  A5 EOK-172 (YS2K6X20001901679, Slupsk 419428)
  A6 EOK-173 (YS2K6X20001901673, Slupsk 419429)
  A7 MMX-812 (YS2K6X20001901692, Slupsk 419430)
  A8 MMX-813 (YS2K6X20001901686, Slupsk 419431)
  A9 MMX-814 (YS2K6X20001901700, Slupsk 419432)
A10 MMX-815 (YS2K6X20001901719, Slupsk 419433)
A11 MMX-816 (YS2K6X20001901731, Slupsk 419434)
A12 MMX-817 (YS2K6X20001901725, Slupsk 419435)

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaasan Kaupungin autoja, liikennöitsijänä Vaasan Paikallisliikenne. Käyttöönotto kaikilla autoilla 29.12.2016.


Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan MMX-kilpiset olisi otettu käyttöön vasta tammikuussa 2017.

----------


## eemeli113

> Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan MMX-kilpiset olisi otettu käyttöön vasta tammikuussa 2017.


Okei, mulla on väärää tietoa. Laitan nuo MMX-kilpiset vuoden 2017 puolelle.

----------

